# Teich durch Kies dreckig



## owl-andre (15. Apr. 2007)

Moin,einige kennen ja meinen neuen Teich schon,wer nicht hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3889/page-4

Leider musste ich gestern einige Karren Kies aus meinen Teich wieder entfernen,da der Wasserspiegel nicht in "waage" war(hatte in die Uferzone zuviel gepackt)mein glasklares Wasser ist jetzt,ekelhaft von Kies Staub/Dreck getrübt,wie lange dauert es bis er wieder klar ist?soll ich die Pumpe laufen lassen oder lieber warten bis sich das Zeug absetzt?


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Salut,
der Mulm wird sich wieder setzten.

Das kann 2 Tage dauern-aber auch zwei Wochen.

Ich würde die Pumpe auslassen;- Dann gehts schneller, da du dann nichts umrührst.


----------



## owl-andre (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,werde die Pumpe mal ausmachen,bzgl.2Tage/2 Wochen wonach richtet sich das?


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Hi Andre,

das wird wohl davon abhängen, wie schwer der "Dreck" ist je schwerer desto schneller setzt er sich wieder ab...........  ist doch logo oder?????


Wir haben übrigens das gleiche Problem wenn wir Fadenalgen Fischen, aber mein Wasser ist da innerhalb von 8-12 Stunden wieder klar........ 

Ich lasse dann natürlich, wegen der Biologie den Filter durchlaufen........


----------



## Norbert66 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Hallo Thomas,
tja da gehen die Meinungen bezüglich der Pumpe wohl etwas auseinander. Wenn Du sie abschaltest bleibt der Mulm im Teich und wird später immer wieder aufgewirbelt. Wenn Du einen sehr feinen Filter hast bleibt der schnutz hängen. War gestern auch am werkeln und hatte trübes Wasser, heute Morgen wieder glasklar.
Gruß Norbert

PS. Jo Olaf has gesagt, ganz wichtig - Filter wegen der Backties nie aus, es dauert Wochen bis so ein Filter wieder richtig eingefahren ist.


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Je nachdem, wieviel du aufgewirbelt/umgerührt hast.

Geh mal von 2-3 Tagen  

Wird immer besser


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Hi,



			
				Norbert66 schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Jo Olaf has gesagt, ganz wichtig - Filter wegen der Backties nie aus, es dauert Wochen bis so ein Filter wieder richtig eingefahren ist.



Jepp, wir ham gestern auch die sich auflösenden Fadenalgen rausgefischt.... 

Die ham jetz reichlich konkurrenz vom __ Rohrkolben bekommen......... 

Dem Rohrkolben kannste bald beim wachsen zugucken...........

Und das Wasser ist hier auch schon wieder Glasklar..............


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*



			
				Norbert66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> tja da gehen die Meinungen bezüglich der Pumpe wohl etwas auseinander. Wenn Du sie abschaltest bleibt der Mulm im Teich und wird später immer wieder aufgewirbelt. Wenn Du einen sehr feinen Filter hast bleibt der schnutz hängen. War gestern auch am werkeln und hatte trübes Wasser, heute Morgen wieder glasklar.
> Gruß Norbert
> 
> PS. Jo Olaf has gesagt, ganz wichtig - Filter wegen der Backties nie aus, es dauert Wochen bis so ein Filter wieder richtig eingefahren ist.




  Es war doch von einer  *Pumpe* die Rede;- Nicht vom Filter


----------



## owl-andre (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal alles ausgeschaltet-werde ja sehen was passiert.


----------



## owl-andre (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Will ja nicht ungeduldig werden,aber bis heute hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Hi Andre,

kennst Du das beste Rezept für einen gesunden Teich??

Geduld! 

Die normalen Filter schaffen solche feinen Schwebpartikel i.A. auch nicht heraus.
Mach einfach weiter, als wäre es klar... bepflanzen etc.
Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## owl-andre (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Ja,das muss ich bestimmt lernen-Geduld-hat sich nämlich bis heute noch nix getan,auf den Grund gucken Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*

Hi,

ich wäre im Moment froh, wenn ich mehr als 30cm in die Tiefe schauen könnte! 

Alles dauert seine Zeit. In der Natur kommt auch keiner mit Filterwatte daher. 
Die wäre aus meiner Sicht das einzige, was so feine Partikel herausbekommen könnte.... is aber eher was für Aquarien - auch vom Preis her


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teich durch Kies dreckig*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,das muss ich bestimmt lernen-Geduld-hat sich nämlich bis heute noch nix getan,auf den Grund gucken Fehlanzeige!



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen.

Wie Annett schon geschrieben hat;- das ändert sich auch fast täglich.

Bei mir ist seit gestern die Algenblüte vorbei;- Jetzt guck ich zwar erstmals wieder zum Grund;- aber mit Goldfische fangen gibt das noch nix.

Nach 3x Käschern kann ich nur noch 10 cm tief gucken und muß warten.

Warte einfach ab;- dein Teich ist noch flammneu


----------

